# Quick Bacon Question



## louballs (Apr 24, 2015)

This might sound like a stupid question, but I wanted to be sure. I took my bacon out of the wet cure on Monday to let it form a pellicle in the fridge. The weather hasn't cooperated, so I was going to start smoking it today. I'm assuming its ok that it sat for 4 days in the fridge before smoking??

Thanks!

Lou


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 24, 2015)

Its fine.


----------



## louballs (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

